# Can anyone identify these please.



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

I have a Bessacarr 765 on a Ducato 2.8 2003 model & need to know what these are for?
Three relays that are located in engine bay bang in the middle of the engine bay with a cover over them, there is a few fuses also.
Can anyone explain what these are for? Thanks

Pics added


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
I have attached a schematic of the wiring which should explain. One is the Fridge Relay if you follow that on the diagram you can work it out.

Cheers Philj


----------



## ourden (May 1, 2010)

Many thanks Philj much appreciated.

:wink:


----------

